# OMG funniest commercial EVER!!!



## ShelleyK (Mar 24, 2010)




----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 24, 2010)

that was full of win!

1 internet for you.


----------



## teekin (Mar 24, 2010)

Very very nice :ultracool
lori


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 24, 2010)

Pretty dam good, I just love anti drug commercials.


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 24, 2010)

Aye, that was good .  I normally see 'twists' coming a mile off but that one got me :lol:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 25, 2010)

Although I've seen it before, that one never fails to crack me up!


----------

